# December 2013 Wine of the Month Club



## Jericurl (Dec 1, 2013)

Here is December's official thread.

This is open to anyone who wants to join in.
All participants make a 1 gallon batch of wine. 

Post your recipes, any updates and/or photos, and at the end of the month we will all post a summary of what we could have done better on a particular batch (and how), something that went very well, and something that was learned. 
Posting the experience gained is not a requirement, but I think it will help a lot since most of us that are participating are beginners. It is also a way to keep positive and look back and see how much we have learned.

In one year, December 2014, we will begin drinking our wine and post our findings/impressions, etc, for each bottle consumed.

December participants:

1. Stressbaby.....Costa Rican Hibiscus Wine

2. The Rayway.....Apricot Port

3. Wineforfun.....Elderberry Wine

4. Stressbaby.....Spiced Sweet Potato Wine

5. Vernsgal.....Spiced Beet Wine

6. Wineforfun.....Welch's Concord

7. LoneStarLori.....Sweetie Sweet Onion Wine

8. Medic8106.....Concord/Cranberry Wine

9. Buckhorn.....Cranberry Cutie Wine (or Cranberry Sweetie)

10. Jericurl.....Werther's Wine


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 1, 2013)

*Costa Rican Hibiscus Wine*
The original can be consumed immediately or set aside to ferment 3 days to 3 weeks to make a mildly alcoholic beverage. Original recipe here.

Here is my plan, started today:
160 hibiscus flowers (~2oz dried flowers)
3.75q + 1 pint water
1.5# sugar
1 can Welch's white grape concentrate
1 star anise pod, crushed
1 ounce of ginger, peeled, sliced
1 cinnamon stick
2 cloves
1/4t tannin
2tsp acid blend
1tsp yeast nutrient
1tsp pectic enzyme
1 Campden at move to secondary

In 1 pint water, simmer spices for 30 min. Strain spice water into primary. Add spices to bag with hibiscus flowers and put in primary. Add tannin, acid blend, grape concentrate, and nutrient to primary. Bring remaining water to boil and dissolve 1.5# sugar. Add to primary, submersing the flower/spice bag. When cool, add 1tsp pectic enzyme. After 12 hours, adjust SG and pH with additional sugar or acid blend if needed, and pitch yeast. After 3 days, remove flower/spice bag and squeeze hard to extract all liquids. When down to ~1.010, move to secondary and add Campden. Usual care thereafter.

Edited with adjustments: pH 3.69, down to 3.49 with an extra 1/2 tsp of acid blend for a total of 2tsp. SG was 1.083 and I didn't add any additional sugar.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 1, 2013)

*December Wine of the Month 
Apricot Port - Raelene*

The purpose of this wine is to have a go at the traditional method of making port i.e. starting with a high gravity must and stopping fermentation between 1.045 - 1.055, using brandy to up the ABV to 18%-22%. This should create a sweet port wine that will still have all the fruit flavour of the original must instead of losing it out the airlock during a dry fermentation, then adding it back with a sweetened f-pack.

Also, thank you to JamesnGalveston for all of his assistance and answering all of my questions so patiently. The guy must be part Saint!

As my yeast will not get in until (hopefully) sometime later this week, here is the proposed plan:

*Primary:*
- 10 Lbs Frozen Apricots (thawed)
- 1/2 Lbs Dried Apricots
- 1 Banana, overripe
- Raw Sugar to S.G. 1.100
- 1 Gallon Water
- 1/2 tsp Pectic enzyme
- 1/4 tsp Tannin
- 1 tsp Yeast Nutrient (potential for more nutrient if yeast requires it)
- 1/4 tsp Yeast Energizer
- 1 Pkg Lalvin ICDV 254 Yeast

*Secondary:*
- E&J VSOP Brandy as per Pearson Square calculation
- Med Toast Oak chips, likely 10-20 grams
- 1 Campden Tab

1. Put apricots, banana and pectic enzyme into a mesh bag.
2. Toss into the pail with 1 gallon of water for 1-2 days to let the pectic do it's thing.
3. Add sugar to 1.100, add all chemicals, pitch yeast.
4. Stir & watch the hydrometer like a hawk until it gets into the 1.045 - 1.055 range (I'm shooting for 1.045). 
5. Rack immediately to carboy, stopping fermentation with E&J VSOP brandy, using Pearson Square to calculate the amount. Toss in oak (in a small bag) and campden.
6. Taste to adjust oak as needed.
7. Leave it alone to clear & settle; rack as needed.

The yeast I'm using is a new one to me - ICDV 254, and I'm quite excited about it:
Rhone isolate for both red and white wines. Vigorous fermenter with a short lag time, this yeast creates enhanced mouthfeel and color stability due to polysaccharide-tannin complexing. Benefits include a high fore-mouth volume, big mid-palate mouthfeel, and intense fruit concentration in all wines. In white wines butterscotch, smoke, hazelnut, and almond characters are common but the yeast will definitely require nutrients. Tolerant up to 16% alcohol.

I'm hoping some of these characteristics will transfer to a fruit wine port. My goal is to end up with a full-bodied, sweet port with both fresh and dried apricot flavour, molasses-type flavours from the raw sugar, and a creamy vanilla/butterscotch finish. If this works well, I'll definitely be stocking up on apricots next summer.

Pictures and final recipe edits to come.
Raelene


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 2, 2013)

Raelene,
This recipe sounds excellent.
Question on the oak chips: are you going to pretreat them? The reason I asked was that I oaked some persimmon wine with heavy toast American oak chips a while back. I used 5g on one gallon and 10g on another gallon without any pretreatment. The wine was ruined. It smelled and tasted like an ashtray. 
I see that you are using *medium *toast chips. My result may have been due to the heavy toast chips, I don't know. However, since then, I've read that boiling in three changes of water will take out the char characteristic. I switched to medium toast _*cubes*_, pretreated with the triple boil method, and (so far) my results are much better. It gets rid of the ashtray smell and reveals the vanilla and caramel smell and flavor much better.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks stressbaby! 
I have a bulk package of oak chips, so once it is opened I pop the chips in sanitizer for a few minutes. I haven't (knock on wood) had any issues with oak, and I always use medium toast French oak as it's really all that's available in the LHBS's around here. 

I am very interested to see how your wine comes out for this month. I love hibiscus tea, and I'm curious as to how it will translate into a wine. Please make sure to update us!


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 2, 2013)

Elderberry Wine

I am going to give this a go as it is the first time trying elderberry or any fresh fruit picked from a tree/bush. Arne hooked me up with over 9lbs. of fresh elderberries. They were frozen.

2 gal. batch (will oak 1 gal. of it)

2gal. water
8 1/2c sugar
3 tsp acid blend
1/2 tsp pectic
2 tsp yeast energizer
2 crushed campden tablets
Red Star Pasteur Red yeast

Starting SG 1.098

11-28-13
Put everything in primary, added fruit to mesh fruit bag (wasn't completely thawed, I thought it was but in the middle of the berries, it was still frozen), let sit overnight. 

11-29-13
I decided to take another SG reading the next day, before pitching yeast. I wanted to see if the juice upped it at all. When taking the reading, it had dropped to 1.084. I figured this was due to the berries thawing and the addition of the water from thawing, as my primary was now close to 3 gal. without the fruit bag sitting in it. I added 2c sugar to get the SG back to around 1.100. 
After doing this, it dawned on me that the must was fairly cool from the thawing of the berries. I hope this cooler must didn't throw off my SG reading, therefore having me add additional sugar that I didn't need too. Oh well, still learing with all this. 
Pitched the hydrated yeast.

11-30-13
Stirred in morning.
Squeezed fruit bag and stirred in evening.

12-1-13
Thought I had an "eggy" smell at the start of the day, but have concluded it was maybe just the yeast working. I had a sulfur issue a few months back with a batch of cherry juice wine and I have been paranoid ever since. I think sometimes I think I smell it when I am not. 
Took SG reading in morning, SG 1.062, to see if things were working or where we were at with things. Stirred.
In the afternoon, added 1/2tsp yeast nutrient to make sure there was an adequate amount for all that sugar.
Took SG reading in evening, SG 1.054, so things appear to be moving in right direction. Squeezed fruit bag and stirred.

12-2-13
Stirred in morning.
SG 1.030 in evening. Stirred and squeezed fruit bag.

12-3-13
Squeezed fruit bag and stirred. If all goes the way it has been, I will be racking to secondaries tonight. I expect the SG to be around 1.010-1.020.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Dec 3, 2013)

Since I made the chocolate strawberry last month and still have half a can of cocoa I'm doing a chocolate raspberry this month. Same recipe but subbing raspberries for the strawberries.


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 5, 2013)

Wineforfun, you won't be disappointed with elderberry. I scavenged about 6# this year and squeezed 2 gal out of a first run, then did a second run blush for another 2 gallons. I haven't really evaluated the second run batch but the first run batch is simply awesome. Clear already at 2 months and tastes and smells fantastic. Next fall I will be seeking out every elderberry I can find. I planted 10 plants in the yard as well!

Update on Costa Rican Hibiscus wine:
Already one thing I would have done differently: I would remove the flower/spice bag at 24 hours or sooner. Hibiscus flowers lend a very significant, unusual viscosity or heaviness or thickness to the must. It is similar to the heaviness of the must at the starting gravity, however, it doesn't go away as the sugars are consumed. I removed the bag at 48 hours when literally it became hard to stir. What I should have done was keep the spices and flowers in separate bags; remove the hibiscus flowers after several hours, no more than a day; then leave the spices in the primary throughout fermentation.
SG was 1.030 last night and this morning looks like it is slowing down. Using ice packs to keep the temp down, mostly 20C or under, but one morning I did register a 22C reading. Ruby color is gone with all of the suspended yeast, but should come back. Will post pics of it in the carboy.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 5, 2013)

wineforfun: WVMJ has some great recipes for elderberry wines - I've pm'd him before and discussed. He helped me to pick out some good varieties that I hope to plant in my yard one day soon 

Stressbaby: does Hibiscus have pectin? Do you think adding more pectic enzyme might help break down that thickness at all?

Update on my apricot port - looks like the goods have finally arrived! I'm hoping I'll be able to start this over the weekend!


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooray!

I got my order in yesterday as well, so it looks like I will start the Werther's wine this weekend.
I haven't ordered the vanilla pods yet, but I plan on using them in the secondary anyway so I've got time.


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 5, 2013)

the_rayway said:


> Stressbaby: does Hibiscus have pectin? Do you think adding more pectic enzyme might help break down that thickness at all?



No pectin in flowers. When you squeeze the bag at the time of removal you get this clear, thick stuff that drips out that looks like glycerin. I'm sure that is the stuff adding the viscosity. No idea what it is...makes good wine though!


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 5, 2013)

Jericurl said:


> Hooray!
> 
> I got my order in yesterday as well, so it looks like I will start the Werther's wine this weekend.
> I haven't ordered the vanilla pods yet, but I plan on using them in the secondary anyway so I've got time.



Woot! 
Where did you find for Vanilla? I'm so looking forward to my January order...


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 6, 2013)

Aha! All my bits and pieces came in today!!

Got the fresh/frozen apricots thawing layered with pectic enzyme, 2 litres of water, a banana, and the dried apricots. I'll squish them in the bag over the next day or two, then add the rest of the primary ingredients and pitch the yeast.

Then watch it like a hawk till I need to add the brandy.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 7, 2013)

stressbaby, the clear sticky fluid found in hibiscus is called mucilage, found in a lot of plants exspecially cactus. Ever cut a peice off of an aloe vera.
same stuff.
Its edible, and marshmallows use to be made from it.
also glue can be made from it.

Raylene: Madagascar Bourbon Vanilla Beans are the best just dont over do it...they are very strong with vanilla flavor


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 7, 2013)

James - I won't be using vanilla beans in the port this time. I'll likely use a bit of oak after the brandy if it feels like it warrants it. 

I've got a litre sized mason jar of homemade vanilla that I continually top up with GF vodka and fresh beans, and it's getting low!!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 7, 2013)

when you get that done, ill give u my port recipe made from welches concord concentrate...


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 7, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> stressbaby, the clear sticky fluid found in hibiscus is called mucilage, found in a lot of plants exspecially cactus. Ever cut a peice off of an aloe vera.
> same stuff.
> Its edible, and marshmallows use to be made from it.
> also glue can be made from it.



Thanks James! Same stuff as in okra! This explains some things.

I found a few things with Google.
Mucilage is a glycoprotein polysaccharide with an very large molecular mass and very high viscosity, no surprise there. I have noted that past batches of hibiscus wine appear to ferment literally for months. Further, despite adding all of this thick, viscous stuff to the must, the wines don't come out with great body. Now I have a theory as to why this happens. It looks like yeasts, including S cerevisiae, break down mucilage into sugar. It doesn't stop there, of course, because in wine it is converted further to alcohol.

So, if the theory is correct, the very viscous stuff I have right now in the carboy should thin out during an extended fermentation. I will keep everyone posted.

Here are pics:


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 7, 2013)

I had another experimental wine this month, Spiced Sweet Potato. The inspiration came from this recipe but it was also informed by Keller's star anise wine recipe #2.

6# 1 pound sweet potatoes, scrubbed, peeled, and sliced in food processor
2 key limes, zest and juice
1 star anise
1/8tsp tannin
1 oz ginger, diced
1 lime, zested and juiced
1 Welch's white grape concentrate
2.5t acid blend (as adjustment)
1# 6oz sugar
1 gal water

Dice ginger, slice potatoes, put in pot and cover with water. Bring to boil and simmer 30 min. While simmering, thaw concentrate and put in primary with lime juice, zest, tannin, 1/3 of nutrient, and star anise. Strain water into primary and discard potatoes. Bring water to 1 gal. When cool, K meta. 12 hours later, pectic and adjust sugar and acid. 12 hours later, yeast. Step feed, usual care thereafter. To secondary at 1.010.

OG was 1.092; preadjustment pH 4.15, post adjustment 3.55. Pics:


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 7, 2013)

your probably right about the mucilage converted to to sugar, that explains the long ferment time....I have not made a hibiscus wine...I would think with the breakdown of the mucilage, you would have a lot of lees....
btw...in war times okra was used for glucose, and it was cut up and toasted and they made coffee from it....


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 7, 2013)

12 hours in on pectin breakdown on my frozen apricots, etc. I've already got just shy of the one gallon mark I was hoping for! And this is before sugar additions. Still have ice chunks in the pail too.

Also, I picked up my brandy today. Had a choice between 2 E&J's (VS or VSOP). Ended up getting the VSOP because of the description on the back. It was only $1 more per bottle.

"E&J VSOP takes smooth to another level. We age it longer than our VS Brandy, giving it a lush, layered texture. We blend it specifically for richness and full flavor: begins with a delicate bouquet of sweet and brown spice, delicious notes coaxed from its extended time aging in barrel. On the palate, inviting flavors of vanilla cream, maple and sherry linger into a satisfyingly smooth finish."

Sounds like a winner! I picked up 3x750mL bottles - I had no idea it was going to be this expensive for a 1 gal batch! It will rank as the most expensive thing I've done yet: Cost is at approx $90 for one gallon. That should go down a bit depending on how much of the brandy I use.

I think it will be worth it though, this stuff will be only for me and the people I like the most  

Er...maybe just for me


----------



## Winenoob66 (Dec 7, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> when you get that done, ill give u my port recipe made from welches concord concentrate...



I would be very interested in that now as I have no idea what I am going to do for Dec. 

My sugar wash is almost finally done still moving so so so slowly at 1.002 now


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 7, 2013)

a good port starts with a good brandy......
rest assured in the end you will have 5 bottles of port, that you could not afford otherwise...
most of my ports i buy are between 50 to 250 per bottle.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh, I can't wait to see how the sweet potato wine and the port turns out!

Sweet potato wine is on my list of things to try.

I"ve never had a port that I liked so I'll be interested in first impressions when you try yours, Rayway.


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 8, 2013)

At this point the sweet potato aroma is like peppermint but taste is citrusy. Weird.


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 8, 2013)

okay , I finally got my wine started yesterday. Changed my mind on what to do several times but then on viewing another members post on their wine I got intrigued and put this together
*Spiced Beet Wine*
5 ½ lbs Beets (washed and peeled)
2 cups Orange Juice concentrate
2 cups (approx.1 ½ lbs) Honey
4 cups Sugar
1 ½ cup Raisons
2 Cinnamon sticks
2 Allspice berries
2 g Ground Nutmeg
4 tsp. Orange zest
1 tsp Bentonite
2 tsp Acid blend
2 g Tannin
1/8 tsp k-meta
1 ½ tsp Pectic enzyme
1 ½ tsp Yeast nutrient
Day 1
Peeled and washed beets and put them in a large pot. Covered with water, brought to a low boil then simmered until beets were tender.(approx.1 ½ hrs)
Removed the beets and set aside. Added the orange juice concentrate, sugar (4cups), honey and spices to the beet water.
Covered and simmered for 10 minutes. Poured into primary, topped up to 1 ½ Gal. with cool water. Allowed to cool.
SG 1.116
Added tannin,pectic enzyme ½ tsp nutrient, acid blend. Stirred well, then added raisons and orange zest. PH 3.45 

Day 2 (today)
Checked SG –too high - 1.116. added 1 L water SG 1.097 PH 3.5 
Made a yeast starter - after 3 hours pitched the yeast


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 8, 2013)

The yeast is happy! Fermentation has started and everything smells good. 

I had to make a couple of adjustments: I used 1 Lb of raw sugar, and 2 Lbs of white sugar to get the OG to 1.116. I didn't want the raw sugar to overpower the apricots as they are the star in this one. I also only added 3 litres of water total, as the apricots were nice and juicy which gave me my gallon point.

I'm thinking I'll bottle this in 375mL bottles, which should get me around 12 bottles at the end. That's really reasonable at $7.50 per bottle for a handmade port - James is totally right regarding the cost of actually purchasing the stuff from the store. Plus, you just can't get stuff like this at the store around here! (really looking forward to the welches port recipe too!)

The wines this month are really interesting again! How is it that the more recipes I see you all posting, the more I have to put on my "to-brew list"?? Lol, so many flavour combinations and great ideas.

Winenoob - what's on sale right now? That's usually how I decide on any given month...


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 8, 2013)

the_rayway said:


> How is it that the more recipes I see you all posting, the more I have to put on my "to-brew list"??
> 
> Winenoob - what's on sale right now? That's usually how I decide on any given month...


I agree. My to-do list keeps growing! And I think I'm going to start making a month to month as to what's in season!


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 8, 2013)

vernsgal said:


> I agree. My to-do list keeps growing! And I think I'm going to start making a month to month as to what's in season!



Good to know I'm not the only one that does this! I find it makes a big difference in what I look for at the store now that I have it written out.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Dec 9, 2013)

My problem Is my backlog. I picked blueberries in the summer. Just made blue blood but still haven't made the blueberry. Finally making my strawberry. Fred up some carboys so I should be filling them soon.


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 10, 2013)

today I made a slurry with bentonite and added , as well as another 1/2 tsp of nutrient. Must smells great and is bubbling away! color is almost psychedelic, lol


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 11, 2013)

Yesterday morning the Apricot was at SG 1.09, and in the evening it was at 1.07. Today might be the day for adding the brandy! I've been sloshing it around in the bucket and squeezing the fruit a couple of times a day to keep everything nice and wet.

That D254 yeast is going crazy in the bucket: foaming like a mad thing, the pantyhose I have the fruit in has expanded so it looks like someone is wearing them, and you can hear it snapping from the kitchen! (It's at the front door to keep cool). I'll try and remember to snap a picture this morning.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 11, 2013)

Just started a Welch's concord 2 gal. batch last night. I will pitch yeast tonight. 
This is an offshoot of jswordy's Super Sugar method. Going to add some "extras" when it has run dry and is in ageing state.


On a side note, I just bottled up my apple/jalapeno. I am curious to see how some time in the bottle affects it as it is pretty decent right now. I backsweetened with sugar so it has a semi-sweet start and then BAM, you get the heat.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 11, 2013)

Jericurl said:


> I"ve never had a port that I liked so I'll be interested in first impressions when you try yours, Rayway.



Same here, and I have tried a fair amount of them. I think it may be due to the fact that I don't like brandy. I will be interested also to hear what Ray thinks of hers. I may have to give one a shot, just to try to make it.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 11, 2013)

rayway, if your wine is that low on the hydrometer, you should let it go dry.
you missed the place to add the brandy.
not sure where you started out, but i doubt there is much sugar left, meaning its almost dry.
port is normally a sweet table wine....
normally brandy is added to a wine at 1.050 to 1.030 to retain the sugar so you dont have to backsweeten..


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 11, 2013)

Oops! Sorry James - the S.G. was 1.070 (I forgot to add the "0" at the end). This morning it's at 1.060, so I'm still good! I swear - I'm not going to miss the mark! It's a good thing I'm still at home for the next while...makes it easier to keep an eye on it.

This morning things have calmed down considerably. The temps outside were down to like -45c, so it was quite chilly at the front door. Must temp had dropped to 16c (I adjusted my SG readings accordingly). There was barely any activity, so I gave it a good stir, and popped it into the warm library to get it going again.

Wineforfun & Jeri: My Hubby and I were 'taste testing' the brandy I picked up, and it's not bad. I'm not one to drink 40% straight up and warm, but I think mixed with the very strong apricot flavours I've got it should be quite tasty. 

If I don't miss my mark of 1.050, I should need 2 parts apricot must to 1 part brandy. That's not too shabby a mix - I'm practicing my Pearson Square daily so I don't screw it up...

Also, as you can see, the apricots are completely broken down into mush.


----------



## Winenoob66 (Dec 11, 2013)

OK I had a friend give me a gallon of pink grapefruit juice they had bought and didn't like. lol now that's cheap wine in the making, only thing is, is there is no recipes on just using plain juice just the whole grapefruits so I will have to kinda figure it out on my own soon as I have time to sit and plan it out I will be on the way with something pink grapefruit wine.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 11, 2013)

use the gallon, add sugar to 1.095, and pectin enzme,yeast nutrient,about 8 oz of strong black tea, and about 8 oz of water....youll have about 1 1/2 gallons when you go to second vessel, with some left over for topping off a few times......


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 11, 2013)

ray if its too sweet, let it go down another 5 points, test again..if its still to sweet drop another 5...get it to where it taste like you want, the use the pearson square, 1.050 is a starting point.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 11, 2013)

Phew! Almost missed it! Between 11:30 am and 2:30, it dropped from 1.060 to 1.048.

Popped the fruit bag up on to the spoon to drip while I got everything prepped. Here's the math:

Pearson Square:
a = 40% (ABV of brandy)
b = 8.9% (ABV of must)
c = 20% (Target ABV)
d = 11.1 (c-b = Proportion of spirit to be added)
e = 31.1 (a-b = Proportion of must to be added)
Therefore: 3 parts must to 1 part brandy.

Funneled the mix into 2x1 gallon jugs, and as you can see, nearly filled them both.
Once the particles fall out, and it has some age on it, I think it will be VERY nice. OMG, the apricot is soooo nice with the brandy/vanilla taste. 

I will wait on the oak decision until it has cleared some.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 11, 2013)

2 questions.
1. Is that flavored brandy or what is it exactly?
2. Do you always leave that much headspace in your carboys?


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 11, 2013)

It looks good Raelene. Apricot brandy is my husbands favorite


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 11, 2013)

ok...now.....you have to top off that head space..heres how

get a bottle of white wine, look at the abv...figure out the pearson square..and add to get to 20 percent...
top off with that...
you cant leave that much head space for long...


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 11, 2013)

Wineforfun: it's 'regular' unflavoured brandy.

James: Aha! Was wondering where to go with that! I'll take care of it.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 11, 2013)

hum....you think that apricot is good.
get some cans of frozen welches concord....make a port out of that.
by the end of the year, you will be using your bathtub as a primary.
lol


good luck ray...


----------



## kryptonitewine (Dec 11, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> hum....you think that apricot is good. get some cans of frozen welches concord....make a port out of that. by the end of the year, you will be using your bathtub as a primary. lol good luck ray...



So what should a starting sg be?

Add brandy at around 1.50.

Any other "tips"?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 11, 2013)

i start my ports at 1.100, when it gets to 1.045, i start tasting every day.
when it gets to where the sweet level is where i want i add the brandy.
always will have residue of sugar, and no sorbate is needed.....with 20 percent abv.


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 11, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> hum....you think that apricot is good.
> get some cans of frozen welches concord....make a port out of that.
> by the end of the year, you will be using your bathtub as a primary.
> lol
> ...



Is this the one you made James?


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 11, 2013)

I vote that James makes a 'Port Recipes' thread for all us newbies. 

I've started scrubbing out the bath tub...


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 11, 2013)

lol ray


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 12, 2013)

the_rayway said:


> I vote that James makes a 'Port Recipes' thread for all us newbies.
> 
> I've started scrubbing out the bath tub...



I think a port thread would be awesome!! I know you and James are both new to this but if we can get something going with some members , I'm sure there's some on here with more experience to maybe even get a sticky?  I think I'm getting interested in this, but I'm not as brave as you two to jump in just yet lol. I have to say Raelene, your recipe definitely has peeked my interest. I think my husband could love this!


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 12, 2013)

vernsgal said:


> I think a port thread would be awesome!! I know you and James are both new to this but if we can get something going with some members , I'm sure there's some on here with more experience to maybe even get a sticky?  I think I'm getting interested in this, but I'm not as brave as you two to jump in just yet lol. I have to say Raelene, your recipe definitely has peeked my interest. I think my husband could love this!



Hey Kim!
I would love to get some of the members in on that. I think I need to have a couple under my belt that have aged and turned out ok before I'd jump in with a recipe though. 

I've found it interesting that other than port kits, very few people stray from either blackberry port or elderberry port. It's time to expand our horizons!

Also, there is a recipe on my to-brew list that is a cherry vanilla port using sour cherries. Will have to look into that when it's pie cherry season around here


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 12, 2013)

vernsgal, i think theres a few here that make port from scratch using the old method of fortifying the wine, just not sure who.
the reason i started was because if making port, you dont have to backsweeten are flavor and you really dont have to use sorbate.
the 20 percent are higher abv will keep it from spoiling are refermenting.
when your wine gets to about 1.045 it starts loosing the sugar rapidly.
and starts tasting sour/less sweet/dry.
you stop the fermentating about half way through....in the days without hydrometers they would go by number of days and taste.


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 12, 2013)

the_rayway said:


> Hey Kim!
> I would love to get some of the members in on that. I think I need to have a couple under my belt that have aged and turned out ok before I'd jump in with a recipe though.
> 
> I've found it interesting that other than port kits, very few people stray from either blackberry port or elderberry port. It's time to expand our horizons!
> ...


Lol I hear ya on wanting the experience 1st. Aging is the key, what looks and sounds good doesn't necessarily come out that way.(I still think this port of yours sounds awesome  )


jamesngalveston said:


> vernsgal, i think theres a few here that make port from scratch using the old method of fortifying the wine, just not sure who.
> the reason i started was because if making port, you dont have to backsweeten are flavor and you really dont have to use sorbate.
> the 20 percent are higher abv will keep it from spoiling are refermenting.
> when your wine gets to about 1.045 it starts loosing the sugar rapidly.
> ...


I understand the making of a port I'm just not sure if I have enough wine making experience to get that part of it made proper. lol


jamesngalveston said:


> hum....you think that apricot is good.
> get some cans of frozen welches concord....make a port out of that.
> by the end of the year, you will be using your bathtub as a primary.
> lol
> good luck ray...


So is this one you've made James? I realize you've just started this past spring and have obviously read up on making ports but haven't had the time to age one yet, so is this an early drinker?Have you set any aside to age?

I've got a couple 3 gal. carboys coming available soon and am thinking of letting them hibernate for a year or so with some port, so I'm starting my quest on gathering all the info I can,Lol I know when to add the liquor, how to do the math (thanks Seth), I just need someone to guide me through the aging process.
Also figuring the wine I'd like to fortify would be a big start 
I'm going to be following you on your ports Raelene so keep us updated


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 12, 2013)

First off....a port is the exact same wine as any other you make....
The diffrence is a yeast with higher alcohol tolerance, a higher starting sg, and that you fortify it.
I have made:
blackberry port
peach port
white grape peach
concord
blackcherry
strawberry / blueberry
and blackberry/strawberry
I use danger daves recipe, and double are triple the fruit, are i use 
concentrates...
I use red star premier curvee yeast
I start my sg at 1.00 are 1.110 
I add my brandy at about 1.050 to 1.035 depending on taste.
Yes i started in the spring, 5 mos after you did.
I have made almost 150 gallons of wine in diffrent varietes. i can only make 200 gallons per calendar year in texas...I cant wait till new years.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 12, 2013)

I think I need to start a 'to-fortify' list beside my 'to-brew' list. Ooooohhh, and some new, pretty 375mL bottles! I like pretty bottles.

Sediment is falling out heavily already - I've already got a good 2.5"-3" in each gallon carboy. They are still blipping at a fair rate degassing, so I will wait a little longer before topping up and may actually wait until I rack it again before I do so. This means I need to bottle something from one of my half gallon carboys before then  Likely early next week(?)

Oh Kim, those 3 gallon carboys are the best. I've got 4 now and they are always in use! Port sounds like a great way to use that space!


----------



## LoneStarLori (Dec 13, 2013)

the_rayway said:


> Sounds like a winner! I picked up 3x750mL bottles - I had no idea it was going to be this expensive for a 1 gal batch! It will rank as the most expensive thing I've done yet: Cost is at approx $90 for one gallon. That should go down a bit depending on how much of the brandy I use.



Wow that IS a lot of brandy. I only used 2-750ml bottles in my 3 gal choc-orange port. You've got 1 1/2 gal of brandy so i'm not so sure you will only end up with a 1 gal batch. I stink at math though so don't take my opinion to seriously.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm a little late getting started, but I am going to do the onion wine I was going to do last month. (before I got enticed by the strawberry chocolate wine.

This is another of Jack Kellers recipes. It calls for Vidalia onions but since they are not in season, I found these Sweetie Sweet onion. Grown in CA and guaranteed pesticide residue free. (Whatever good that does on something that has a skin.)


His recipe:
1 lb sweet Vidalia onions
½ lb potato
1 lb golden raisins
2 lemons (zest and juice)
2 lbs fine granulated sugar
7½ pts water
1 crushed Campden tablet
½ tsp pectic enzyme
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1 pkt Champagne wine yeast

Chop or mince raisins and soak overnight in pint of warm
water. Thinly slice onions and potato into
remaining water. Put on heat and bring to a simmer, holding
simmer for 45 minutes.
Grate zest from lemons and combine zest with raisins.
Transfer raisins and zest into nylon straining bag in primary.
Add sugar to primary. Strain onions and potato, pouring hot
water over sugar and discarding pulp.
Add juice from lemons and yeast nutrient, then stir until sugar
is completely dissolved.
Cover with clean cloth and set aside to cool. When at room
temperature, add crushed Campden tablet
and stir. Recover primary and set aside for 12 hours. Add
pectic enzyme, stir, recover primary, and
set aside another 12 hours. Add activated yeast. Stir daily for
14 days. Drip drain nylon straining
bag (do not squeeze) over primary, recover and allow to settle
overnight.
Rack liquid into secondary, top up if required and fit airlock.
Rack, top up and refit airlock every
30 days until wine clears and no new sediments form during a
30-day period. Stabilize,
sweeten to taste, wait 10 days, and rack into bottles. Allow to
age 6 months before tasting

The method is on his website Here

I think we could all make 6 different , 1 gal batches for 5 years from his website and never duplicate. It's like food.com for wine makers. lol



I'll have this all in the primary tomorrow after the raisins soak overnight.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey Lori - lookin' good! That's totally true about the recipes. I think I'll have something nice and interesting lined up for January :: Stay tuned.

I'm using imperial gallons (Canada, eh?), so it's approximately 5000mL to one gallon. Therefore, it only works out to about a 1/2 gallon of brandy to 1.5 gallons of must. Pretty decent ratio, and the apricot is really coming through.


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 13, 2013)

It does look good Lori - I'm curious on how the taste will be. I love theses different wines.

Put mine in secondary today. SG was at .994. Not sure if it'll go any drier just thought I'd get it off those lees Lol
It really is a funky color. I tried to capture it but, old phone, not the best pics lol


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 13, 2013)

I finally ordered my vanilla beans.

I got them from the company in Canada you recommended, Rayway.
Looks like I'll just barely have this made before the end of December.
It's been an insane month so far. Some days I get home and I feel like it's all I can do to take a bath and brush my teeth before I crawl off to bed.
Hopefully things move a bit slower in January.
I hate months that move too fast. I feel like I'm missing out on my life.

So anyhoo, back to the recipe part.

I've got 4 oz of medium toast french oak chips that I was wanting to experiment with in my wine.
I don't like heavily oaked wines, but I am wanting to use this months experiment to ...well, experiment.
I really have no idea what I should do to prepare these chips to add to my wine, if I should only add them in the secondary, how much I should start out with, etc.
I've read everything I can get my hands on and it seems there is so much conflicting information.
Some say to boil the chips for ten minutes in water before adding to wine.
Some say don't.
Some say to add oak in primary. Some say that is the most ridiculous thing they have ever heard, it only goes in secondary after all fermentation is completely done.

Anyone have any suggestions?
I'm shooting for werther's flavored wine with vanilla and some oak to ground it all.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 13, 2013)

I've got a couple of ideas for January's wine, but I'm also wanting to try my hand at mead.
I've got to figure out where I can buy good honey online and not go completely broke.


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 13, 2013)

Jericurl, on the oak, I use the powdered kind in primary and the chips, spirals in the secondary. I don't do anything with them, just toss them in. The good part about putting them in the secondary is you can keep taking wee sips and when it gets a little stronger than you want, rack them off.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Dec 13, 2013)

Ray: I had no idea an imperial gallon was so much bigger. See? I told ya suck at math. haha

Kim: I think that color is beautiful. I think it will mellow out to a really nice ruby color.

Jeri: I'm with Kim. I have used the powder in the primary and chips or cubes in the secondary. I didn't do anything to mine either, just toss in a handful. If it gets to be too much, pull some out and if not enough, you can throw more in. (I know I'm new, but sometimes I think some folks here over-think things.)


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 13, 2013)

LoneStarLori said:


> (I know I'm new, but sometimes I think some folks here over-think things.)



Love it!!


----------



## Winenoob66 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey Jericurl is there a Sam's club where you live in Texas, They have pretty good deal on honey here there.


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 14, 2013)

the_rayway said:


> I'm using imperial gallons (Canada, eh?), so it's approximately 5000mL to one gallon. Therefore, it only works out to about a 1/2 gallon of brandy to 1.5 gallons of must.


 From another Canadian- we do have to pay attention to the math eh?


LoneStarLori said:


> Ray: I had no idea an imperial gallon was so much bigger. See? I told ya suck at math. haha


No worries Lori, I know a guy...lol


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 14, 2013)

Winenoob,
We do have a Sams Club here. I don't know why I didn't think of that.
I will check them out.


----------



## Winenoob66 (Dec 14, 2013)

Sam's is where I buy a lot of my wine making supplies at (as in fruit, lemon juice, apple juice, sugar)


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 14, 2013)

we have a sams, which is good priced on frozen fruit....
we are getting a costco, which i like better..cant wait.


----------



## Winenoob66 (Dec 14, 2013)

There's a Costco's here but I have never been in it, they say the membership is a lot higher than Sam's, I go in Sam's at least once a month.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 14, 2013)

When I lived in DFW area and in Colorado, I had the option to use Costco or Sams Club.

I much preferred Costco.
I really do wish we had one here.

I have used Sams for apple juice and bulk frozen fruit.
I will also check them for honey.

I did find a seller on ebay that sells different types of honey in bulk.
All of his reviews are very favorable and is over 500 sales.
I'm finding myself considering purchasing from there for specialty type honey.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 15, 2013)

Lori: one full gallon finished gets me exactly 6 bottles of wine. the perfect amount for 'testing'. The difference between US and Imp is constantly a struggle for me with the math stuff. Maybe I should hit up one of the Math Profs at work for a cheat sheet...

Kim: that colour is amazing, I'm rather jealous...mine's just sort of apricot coloured 

Jeri: yaay for vanilla beans! You won't regret it, they are useful EVERYWHERE. Seriously. I don't know how I got by without them before.

I'm with most of you on the oak. I use powder where I have it in the primary, and chips in secondary (no cubes available up here). In one of Seth's threads, I mentioned I will be doing a side by side with oak sometime soon. When I do, I'll let you know if there is any difference that a newbie can taste. 

The MoreWine site had both Tupelo honey and Orange Blossom for sale last time I checked, and I've heard amazing things about both of them. Jeri - maybe the shipping wouldn't be so prohibitive for you? Also, in our regular grocery stores here, we usually have at least basic clover or wildflower honeys in the mix. Have you had a look? Which ebay seller are you looking at?

I don't have any advice on the Werthers wine as I haven't done a candy wine yet. However, the Torani syrups (think starbucks) are nice in finishing a wine and upping the flavour. I used the caramel and the vanilla in my Caramel Apple Wine. Yum! They sold it to me by the oz, but you can also buy them at places like Winners, etc.

My apricot now has about 3.4 inches of sediment in each gallon. Yikes! Still degassing as well, so I feel comfortable leaving the head space for a bit longer.


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 15, 2013)

the_rayway said:


> My apricot now has about 3.4 inches of sediment in each gallon. Yikes! Still degassing as well, so I feel comfortable leaving the head space for a bit longer.


Lol. you'll be down to the one carboy soon.


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 15, 2013)

you know Raelene you have to stop with the mentioning of these testings of wines lol. You keep giving me ideas and I'm running out of 1 gal.'s. These are ones I have going and I've only got 2-1 gal's left for January's.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 15, 2013)

Lol.

Kim, I can't wait till my table looks like that.

Rayway,
I can't wait to get the vanilla beans.
I'm going to set aside a couple for wine, then the rest are going to be used for homemade vanilla. I think I'm just going to put a few in a bottle of vodka and forget about it until this time next year.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Dec 15, 2013)

Put one or two vanilla beans in some sugar and let sit a few weeks. Makes awesome cookies.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Dec 15, 2013)

vernsgal said:


> you know Raelene you have to stop with the mentioning of these testings of wines lol. You keep giving me ideas and I'm running out of 1 gal.'s. These are ones I have going and I've only got 2-1 gal's left for January's.



Yeah my 5 - 1 gallons are full. Need to get some more. When I first got in this hobby I was buying 5 & 6 gallon carboys. Now I need 1 gallon, kind of seems backwards.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 15, 2013)

Kim - I have no idea what you're talking about  That is so much awesome on your table there! I actually find that for the country wines/meads that I make from scratch, I'm a little bit sad when I bottle them. So I tend to procrastinate a little bit. It always feels like saying goodbye because I won't see them for at least a year!

Jeri - just be careful doing that. Bryan found my first batch of vanilla and drank it. When I asked him about it he thanked me for making him such amazing vanilla vodka. Now I make the vanilla in a mason jar instead so there is no confusion. Lol, although there are certain times of the year it tends to disappear faster than I'm using it! 

kryptonite - it's also really nice in a flaked salt or a pink Himalayan! Great for vanilla finishing salts (ever had it on scallops? Amazing!).


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 15, 2013)

Jericurl said:


> Lol.
> 
> Kim, I can't wait till my table looks like that.


It will soon and then you'll be looking for more carboys... lol


kryptonitewine said:


> Yeah my 5 - 1 gallons are full. Need to get some more. When I first got in this hobby I was buying 5 & 6 gallon carboys. Now I need 1 gallon, kind of seems backwards.


Lol yup. but those 1 gal's come in handy 



the_rayway said:


> Kim - I have no idea what you're talking about  That is so much awesome on your table there! I actually find that for the country wines/meads that I make from scratch, I'm a little bit sad when I bottle them. So I tend to procrastinate a little bit. It always feels like saying goodbye because I won't see them for at least a year!
> 
> Jeri - just be careful doing that. Bryan found my first batch of vanilla and drank it. When I asked him about it he thanked me for making him such amazing vanilla vodka. Now I make the vanilla in a mason jar instead so there is no confusion.


1st -Lol . don't have that feeling because these are on a table beside my bed
and 2nd your post to Jeri totally gave me a laugh


----------



## kryptonitewine (Dec 16, 2013)

My chocolate raspberry smells amazing. Even better than the chocolate strawberry I started last month. I may do this again as a port. 

Lori - if yo still have dutched chocolate left give it a whirl.


----------



## bakervinyard (Dec 16, 2013)

Kim, I can't wait till my table looks like that.

Kim, At one point this year I had 14 different wines in carboys. 6 Gal, 5 Gal and some 1 Gal. My wife asked a couple times "just how many carboys do you have?" LOL, Bakervinyard


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 16, 2013)

you guys got to start doing bigger batches...one gallon dont cut it.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Dec 16, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> you guys got to start doing bigger batches...one gallon dont cut it.



I just told my wife tonight that as soon as one of my primaries is free I'm going to do a big batch of the raspberry. 

I make big batches but the one gallons are fun for odd/new combos.


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 16, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> you guys got to start doing bigger batches...one gallon dont cut it.



The point of this thread is experimentation.
I make more wine in 3-5 gallon batches than my wife and I can drink.
If spiced sweet potato wine is a total failure, I'd rather fail in a 1 gallon batch than a 5 gallon batch...much less painful to throw out.
Besides, the when a 1 gallon batch comes out great, each bottle is like gold!


----------



## mromilio (Dec 16, 2013)

Stressbaby said:


> The point of this thread is experimentation. I make more wine in 3-5 gallon batches than my wife and I can drink. If spiced sweet potato wine is a total failure, I'd rather fail in a 1 gallon batch than a 5 gallon batch...much less painful to throw out. Besides, the when a 1 gallon batch comes out great, each bottle is like gold!



In my short time as a "winemaker"' I would agree that the yield from a gallon batch that comes out good is like "gold".


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 16, 2013)

bakervinyard said:


> Kim, I can't wait till my table looks like that.
> 
> Kim, At one point this year I had 14 different wines in carboys. 6 Gal, 5 Gal and some 1 Gal. My wife asked a couple times "just how many carboys do you have?" LOL, Bakervinyard



Lol I have to admit I have quite a few. My girlfriend owned a u-brew- That's how I got into all this back in 2009) I did more kits than you can imagine. Anyway, she sold out and I bought out whatever I could afford.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 16, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> you guys got to start doing bigger batches...one gallon dont cut it.



When I come up with a fantastic recipe of my own, I will.

Until then, my 3, 5, and 6 gallon carboys are reserved for kits and tried and true recipes.


----------



## Medic8106 (Dec 17, 2013)

My wine for this month:

*Concord/Cranberry*

(2) 64 oz Ocean Spray 100% Concord/Cranberry
14 oz Sugar
1/4 tsp pectic
1/2 tsp acid blend
1/8 tsp tannin
1 tsp yeast nutrient
Lalvin 71B-1122 yeast

I warmed about 4 cups of juice to disolve the sugar and added the rest of the juice to the primary. Added all ingredients execpt the yeast, left stand for 12 hours and pitched the yeast.

Starting SG: 1.092

Started fermentation in primary yesterday. Fermenting well tonight!


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 17, 2013)

Awesome Medic! Keep us posted on the progress (pictures are good too).


----------



## Medic8106 (Dec 19, 2013)

Transferred my Concord/Cranberry to the secondary tonight. SG 1.002. Has a great color and smell. It was a active/strong ferment in the primary.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Dec 19, 2013)

oooh,, that is beautiful Nathan! I love the color.

I had to sequester my onion wine to the garage while it's still in the primary. I normally like the smell of a good ferment, but this one is well... just a little pungent.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 20, 2013)

Yeah Medic, that is seriously gorgeous. It should be really stunning once it clears too.

Lol Lori; I wondered what fermenting onion would smell like. God forbid it gets an So2 problem on top of that - you'd have to fumigate!


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 20, 2013)

Medic8106 said:


> Transferred my Concord/Cranberry to the secondary tonight. SG 1.002. Has a great color and smell. It was a active/strong ferment in the primary.
> 
> View attachment 12493



That looks awesome!


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 20, 2013)

LoneStarLori said:


> I had to sequester my onion wine to the garage while it's still in the primary. I normally like the smell of a good ferment, but this one is well... just a little pungent.



Oh Lori this made me laugh! I cannot imagine what onion wine would smell like.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 20, 2013)

Racked my port yesterday - got 1.5 gallons exactly. Whew! I also put a bunch of the lees into a canning jar in the fridge in case any more separates and I can use it to top up. 

Popped in the crushed campden tabs, and have but them in the basement to 'relax' for a few months before I rack again.

Check out this sediment:


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 20, 2013)

Thats a lot of nasty! but the stuff on top looks Mmmmm! Have you tasted it?


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey Kim,
I would have, but it would have been useless - I've had this nasty cold, and can't taste a thing! Feel a bit like I've missed out really.

Once it's gone, maybe I'll sneak a bit from the mason jar in the fridge. I'll report back for sure!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 20, 2013)

ray for a cold...heat any left over brandy in glass with a candle....mix 1 tsp of sugar, and lemon juice.....drink a big big glass.
you wont feel nothing.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Dec 20, 2013)

That is a lot of sediment! I had to go back and see what you were making. I thought maybe pineapple would leave that much.

The onion wine smells different than anything I can describe. It doesn't smell like onion, but it sure doesn't smell like grapes either. haha
I think it's going to make a great cooking wine, although it is supposed to be a sweet wine that has no onion taste. Time will tell.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 20, 2013)

any of your light colored fruits have tons of lees, peaches,apples,apricots,cantaloupe,mangos,figs,and expecially pineapple.


----------



## buckhorn (Dec 21, 2013)

*Cranberry-"Cutie" Wine*

My lesson this month is: getting a head cold and feeling miserable puts the wine schedule way behind.....
A little later than I planned, but started my Dec. wines tonight. On the menu this month is a Cranberry Dragons Blood and Cranberry-"Cutie" Wine (Cranberry-Clementine)

*Cranberry-"Cutie" Wine*
(Cranberry Clementine)
Yield: 1 Gallon

3x 12 oz Fresh Cranberries (or frozen)
5 "Cutie" Orange Peels (Clementines)
1 Gal Water
5 c Sugar (= 2 1/2 lbs)
1 1/2 c Golden Raisins (= 2/3 lb)
1.5 g Acid Blend
1.0 g Pectic Enzyme
4.8 g Yeast Nutrient
1 Pkt Red Star "Montrachet" Yeast
K-Meta
K-Sorbate
Super-Kleer

_Step 1_ Chop Cranberries, Peel Oranges
Place 1/2 of each in 2 seperate mesh bags
Set Aside
_Step 2_ In Large stock pot, combine water and sugar. Heat to boiling, stirring until sugar is dissolved.
Add mesh fruit bags, stir and continue to cook 10 min.
Add acid blend, pectic enzyme, and yeast nutrient. Stir well, turn off heat, cover with lid.
Allow to cool to room temp -- overnight.
_Step 3_ Rack liquid out of pot into primary fermenter 
Discard 1 fruit bag
Chop raisins and place in 2nd fruit bag -- place in fermenter
Take Temperature and SG reading
Sprinkle yeast into fermenter
Cover with lid and airlock -- fermentation activity should start within 48 hours.
_Step 4_ Daily -- take temp and SG reading
squeeze fruit bag
stir must well
replace fruit bag
_Step 5_ When SG < 1.020 ...
Squeeze Fruit Bag and Discard
Rack into 1 Gal Jug and Airlock
Discontinue stirring
_Step 6_ When SG Stable (3 days) below 1.000
Rack to clean carboy
K-Meta and Degas.
Add Clearing Agent - 3 days - Sorbate - 3 Days - Back Sweeten


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks good! are you using the whole orange peel or just the zest? I've read if the white part (pith) can cause bitterness


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 21, 2013)

buckhorn make sure that you split your yeast nutrient in half are in thirds using montrachet yeast...it stresses out very easy...expecially using the oranges......


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey Buckhorn, that sounds really yummy! Love the name 

My suggestion would be to wait until your must is room temp before adding the pectic enzyme, as it can be killed off by heat.

Good luck, keep us posted, and post pics when you mix it up!


----------



## buckhorn (Dec 21, 2013)

I found the basic recipe on the web in someones blog -- I tweaked it a bit as their instructions didn't totally make sense to me and where kind of generic (things like "when fermentation stops then..." and they were adding the sugar to sweeten well before they racked off lees or added sorbate....)

_vernsgal_ -- I used the whole peel since that is what the recipe called for. I know in cooking generally you want to use the zest and avoid the pith because of bitterness, but there are also some smaller members of the orange family where the peel is actually sweeter than the orange - I am hoping the extra sweetness of the clementines makes up for this...

_james_ -- I followed the recipe, but will make a note of what you suggest for the future. I know I have read that before, but forgot when I was working this one out. I will watch and if I get stuck, will be sure to look at that as a possible cause. thanks for reminding me. (so new at this, so much to learn, even more to remember)

_rayway_ -- again I followed the recipe. I will watch and if I get a haze problem I will attack it then to see what happens. It is pretty clear today when I transferred into my primary and I was squeezing the cranberries till they are like mush..... lets hope they stay clear. 

I am leaving to see family this evening, but will hopefully get a good picture of this in the primary for you to see sometime in the next couple days. I will say that boiling the fruit REALLY brings out a very deep red color. It is even more noticeable next to the batch of cranberry dragons blood that I also started.... 

Thank you all for your comments and happy vinting.....
-Brian


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks good Brian! It's also why these monthly 1 gal wines are great! and most of us go off the beaten path to try new. I love the flavor you get with the raisons and cranberries and with the orange this should be awesome!


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 22, 2013)

Racked the Costa Rican Hibiscus wine today.
Normally my hibiscus wine clears very quickly but no sign of clearing yet.


----------



## buckhorn (Dec 22, 2013)

*Cranberry-Sweetie wine, 36-hours*

Here are the pics of my monthly batches just under 36 hours after pitching the yeast. The first is my batch of Cranberry Dragons Blood. The second picture is the Cranberry-Sweetie wine. As you can see the yeasties seem to have started sooner in the DB than the wine batch (I split a pkg of Montrechet between these 2 gallons). The pictures do not show the color difference as well as in person, but the wine is a MUCH deeper/darker red than the DB. I am assuming this is due to boiling the wine's fruit at the start rather than just mixing it into the cooler liquid of the DB.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 22, 2013)

Stressbaby said:


> Racked the Costa Rican Hibiscus wine today.
> Normally my hibiscus wine clears very quickly but no sign of clearing yet.



Any issues with the thick gelatin stuff? Or does it seem ok?


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 22, 2013)

No issues. Looks normal though still bubbling.


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 22, 2013)

buckhorn said:


> Here are the pics of my monthly batches just under 36 hours after pitching the yeast. The first is my batch of Cranberry Dragons Blood. The second picture is the Cranberry-Sweetie wine. As you can see the yeasties seem to have started sooner in the DB than the wine batch (I split a pkg of Montrechet between these 2 gallons). The pictures do not show the color difference as well as in person, but the wine is a MUCH deeper/darker red than the DB. I am assuming this is due to boiling the wine's fruit at the start rather than just mixing it into the cooler liquid of the DB.



Did you get a pH on the cranberry-cutie? I see it has acid blend. 1.5g is what, 1/4-1/2tsp? That isn't much but I've read cranberry can be pretty acidic just on its own. The color of both batches looks great to me. I will be interested in whether there is enough orange. You can always add some rind in the secondary if it is too light on orange. 

Keep us posted. Thanks!


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 23, 2013)

I finally gave up on receiving my vanilla beans. My Werther's are dissolved and I'm bringing the whole mess to a boil on the stove now.
And I do mean mess. They dissolve into the water easily enough, but it is an oily, greasy caramel colored water.
6 bags of Werther's @ 5.5 oz per bag. 30 candies per bag, minus one or two for quality control checks.
I added about 1 lb of sugar to a little over a gallon of water and bumped my gravity up to 1.085.

I think I will add oak chips and a vanilla bean during some point in secondary, if I receive the beans on time.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh boo for your beans! I wonder if it's the season holding them up?

I can't wait to see how this comes along!


----------



## buckhorn (Dec 23, 2013)

I did not get a pH -- honestly acid test/pH is a step beyond my learning right now.... I am starting to read on it and wrap my mind around what I need (and what numbers I need to shoot for.) 
By my measurements 1.5 g is just under 1/2 tsp -- I used a scale to measure this out.

I thought about squeezing the clementines and adding the juice - but decided to just go with the peel and ate the clementines instead. If I need more orange flavor, I will add it later and/or make a note for the next batch.

I just checked these batches when I got home from work and the DB has lost the full mat of yeasties that it had when I left this morning, but is still crackling with fermentation. The Cran-Cutie has not formed a mat, but I can see the tiny bubbles in the wine and can hear it plainly - so it is working along too.
The smell of both of them is still wonderful and reminds me of my grandmothers cranberry relish from holiday dinner


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 23, 2013)

Raelene, 

I'm sure it's just the season.
I really couldn't wait much longer. This is usually a pretty busy season for us at work and between that and personal life, today and tomorrow is pretty much all the free time I'll be getting before 2014.

Geez, I can't believe I'm actually typing 2014.
I wonder if the people who wrote 1914 felt the same way I do right now.


----------



## Winenoob66 (Dec 23, 2013)

lol in 1914 a lot of them didn't know how to write


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 23, 2013)

Jericurl said:


> Raelene,
> 
> I'm sure it's just the season.
> I really couldn't wait much longer. This is usually a pretty busy season for us at work and between that and personal life, today and tomorrow is pretty much all the free time I'll be getting before 2014.
> ...



My Granny, born in the late 1800's, would have been working on her second child at 17 years old in 1914. 

Don't worry about the vanilla - lots of people say it does better in the secondary anyways. More alcohol to extract the flavour, and less active fermentation that would blow off the flavour/aroma.


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 24, 2013)

Looking for feedback on January WotM options.

Option1: Hibiscitrus (Hibiscus/Kumquat)
I have a fair batch of Nagami kumquats ripening. It would go roughly like this:
2oz hibiscus flowers
~1# kumquats
1 can Welch's grape concentrate (white or other?)
1/4tsp tannin
Acid blend as needed
1tsp pectic
1tsp yeast nutrient divided

Thinly slice the kumquats, removing seeds. Reserve juices. Put slices and juice in primary. Put hibiscus flowers in mesh bag. Boil water and dissolve sugar. Pour over flowers into primary. When cool, remove flower bag, add pectic, and add tannin. After 12 hours, adjust sugar and acid as needed, pitch yeast. Usual care thereafter.

Option 2: Apple cider wine
I got this from a relative. Looking for some inspiration. Ideas?

Edited to say 1) Merry Christmas and 2) check this out: http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/chai-cider


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 24, 2013)

OK, this would be an interesting version of number two above, based on the link. 

Chai Cider Wine
1 32oz Williams Sonoma apple cider concentrate
~50g fresh chopped ginger root
~1# kumquats, thinly sliced, reserving juice
1 cinnamon stick
2 cloves
? peppercorns
1t pectic
1/8 tsp tannin
1t nutrient, divided
2# brown sugar.

Bring 2c water to boil and add ginger. Simmer 30min, then strain into primary. Add kumquats and reserved juice. Put spices in small mesh bag and add to primary. Add cider. Boil remaining water and dissolve sugar. Add to primary. When cool, add 1 campden tablet and tannin. Wait 12 hours. Add pectic. Wait 12 hours and pitch yeast. Usual care thereafter.

Thoughts?


----------



## Winenoob66 (Dec 24, 2013)

the peppercorns just seem to be out of place there to me


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 25, 2013)

I agree that black peppercorns might be out of place.

See if you can find some pink or white ones though. They have a bit of a different flavor.
Bite into one and see if you like it. If you do, add 3 or 4 to your wine. I don't think I would do any more than that though.

What kind of a flavor are you wanting to wind up with?
Something reminiscent of fall that could double as a wine to drink hot?
Or something to drink cold during indian summer next autumn?
Or perhaps a spicy wine to drink while eating a hot curry?

I've got a gallon of an apple wine aging right now that I think is going to be sensational.
I used chamomile flowers and sweet woodruff to flavor it.
The picture in my head was of me drinking a glass of wine in my garden at night, during that sweet time between spring and summer.
I think I nailed it.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 25, 2013)

Ok
December Wine of the Month:

Werther's Originals Wine

6 5.5 pkgs Werther’s candies 
1 gallon plus 1 quart water
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1 tsp pectic enzyme
1 tsp tannin
1 tsp acid blend
½ tsp yeast energizer
Lavlin EC 1118 on 12/25/13

Stir the candy in with the water. If you decide to use heat to dissolve the candies, do not walk off, you will need to stir continually.
After candy is mostly dissolved bring to a boil. I boiled for about 5 minutes. Let cool down. 
There will be a layer of oily nasty residue floating on top of your water. I did not want this in my must so I siphoned off below this level. 

When I get below 1.020, I plan on moving to secondary. Hopefully I will have my vanilla pods by then.
I'm planning on adding 1 oz of medium toast french oak chips, and one vanilla bean (cut open). I may add less vanilla bean, as I've heard they can be quite potent.


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 25, 2013)

Jericurl said:


> I agree that black peppercorns might be out of place.
> 
> See if you can find some pink or white ones though. They have a bit of a different flavor.
> Bite into one and see if you like it. If you do, add 3 or 4 to your wine. I don't think I would do any more than that though.
> ...



I wasn't really after a hot drink, more like the Indian summer idea. The point is moot now that my wife opened the bottle for another recipe. I will find something else to do with the kumquats.


----------



## Winenoob66 (Dec 26, 2013)

Sorry Guys and Gals I completely skipped over December it seems but I remember now what my original plan was when I started that sugar wash idea last month and now that it is completed I want to save a bottle of the strawberry daiquiri mix wine cooler and then make a batch of wine as follows 

4 Cans Strawberry Daiquiri Mix
Sugar to get to a 1.080 on the Hydrometer (Sugar wash was 1.072)
Yeast Nutrient and energizer ( to label directions)
1/4 tsp tanning
Pectin enzyme (just as a precaution to pectin haze)
water to 1 gallon
Lalvin ec-1118

Put all ingredients into Primary except yeast and stir vigorously to dissolve everything and let sit for 12 to 24 hrs
Make yeast starter and let it sit till nice and foamy then pitch it and cover.
when must hits 1.010 rack into a clean and sanitized carboy
After must has gone dry rack onto campden and sorbate then mix in Sparkloid
wait 2 weeks then rack again and backsweeten with 1 can of strawberry daiquiri mix wait 2 days to make sure it is not refermenting then bottle.

Then after a month or so compare it with the wine cooler.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Dec 26, 2013)

Stressbaby said:


> The point is moot now that my wife opened the bottle for another recipe. I will find something else to do with the kumquats.



Thats sad to hear. I was going to tell you I made some hard cider using that in October. I mixed 1/2 bottle with 1 gal of fresh cider. It is some really nice concentrate. My cider is still sleeping but I'm hoping to back sweeten it a little with that 5 apple cider and then carbonate. (As soon as I study the process it. I have never done it.)

 The onion wine has been allowed back in the house. The final SG has gone down to .992. I am going to rack to secondary tomorrow. The smell has diminished, but the onion taste is there I think it has a good possibility of making a good cooking wine. I'm not so sure about just drinking it. At least unless/or if the onion taste goes away.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 28, 2013)

I did a little taste of the Apricot Port in the fridge for top up, and it slapped me in the face with Apricot. WOW! 

I believe I posted what I was going for as a final product, and this is NOTHING like that. Just Apricot, apricot, apricot. No vanilla or oak from the brandy, no dried apricot flavours, no brandy flavour! The fruit just completely drowns out everything else. This was completely unexpected, even at 10Lbs/gal, as most postings I've seen are always saying that apricot is such a light flavour, it makes it difficult to pull through.

Rather impressed, really. It's just juicy and sweet. 

I will definitely add some medium toast oak, likely one vanilla bean as well. I feel that because the fruit flavour is so intense, it will take a bit of flavour tweaking very well. Wondering if I should throw some dried fruit in there as well? Perhaps dried apricots or raisins? Don't want to over-do it of course.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 28, 2013)

December:

*What went well:* I love that I was able to stop the fermentation exactly on time. I watched this thing like a hawk, and it totally paid off.

*What could have gone better:* Nothing. While the flavour profile is not exactly what I was shooting for out of the gate, it's even better. I was concerned I would need to add more fruit flavouring, but instead I get to play with the other stuff!

*What I learned:* I have now made port-styles two different ways: a) kit where you ferment a base wine to dry, then add flavour and sugar in an f-pack; and b) stopping fermentation with brandy at the sweetness you want. 

I've learned that each has it's merit, but that while fermenting to dry saves some money, and is less finicky to get exactly right; I think (at this early point) the second way just may be my favourite. It's simple, elegant, and keeps all of that wonderful flavour I originally wanted: the fruit. I like that it doesn't ferment the flavours out and then I have to add them back. i.e. it doesn't feel like an 'extract' wine as the kits do.

I feel that by next December, I will have some seriously delicious stuff that no one else will EVER taste - because it will be that good. Unless some of you come to visit, of course. Then I might be persuaded to share with the 'Club' 
__________________


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 29, 2013)

the_rayway said:


> I feel that by next December, I will have some seriously delicious stuff that no one else will EVER taste - because it will be that good. Unless some of you come to visit, of course. Then I might be persuaded to share with the 'Club'
> __________________



Hmmm,well I do still have a mess of relatives in and around Winnipeg... but Dec. in Winnipeg?


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 29, 2013)

But Raelene I will be watching for next Dec. when you can do a side by side of the 2 port styles when aged.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 29, 2013)

Kim: it's only like -37 today! Don't you WANT to come and visit!?! Lol.

FYI, I only did the apricot the b) way. My other ports are kits and are the a) way. Dang it! Now I need to do another port the a) way from scratch. Thanks Kim.  way to twist my rubber arm...


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 30, 2013)

the_rayway said:


> Kim: it's only like -37 today! Don't you WANT to come and visit!?! Lol.
> 
> FYI, I only did the apricot the b) way. My other ports are kits and are the a) way. Dang it! Now I need to do another port the a) way from scratch. Thanks Kim.  way to twist my rubber arm...



Oh you know you love to have another excuse to make more!


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 30, 2013)

ok December wine update
I racked today ,it's still a brilliant magenta color. Gave it a wee taste (was a little scared lol) It's hard to say the flavor. Maybe a bit of beet, but I could've just imagined that.It's got a great med-heavy body. Very strong bite of alcohol still. I added 12g of med. french oak today so I'll give it a month and see how the flavor is
*What went well*it was inexpensive, easy to do and fermented very well

*what could have gone better*at this point it's hard to say, but maybe more spiciness

*What I learned* that you can't possibly eat all the beets you use for making a gal of wine


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 30, 2013)

Ok
I edited the first post to include participants and wines. Did I miss anyone?


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 30, 2013)

Jericurl said:


> Ok
> I edited the first post to include participants and wines. Did I miss anyone?



I counted 10 and you have 10 listed so I think you got it. Good job !


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 30, 2013)

vernsgal said:


> I counted 10 and you have 10 listed so I think you got it. Good job !



My goodness, there are 10 of us for this month!?!

Wow, this must be catching on 

Jeri - do you want me to take a turn 'managing' the thread for January? Seems unfair that you have to put in all the work!


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 30, 2013)

Ok, my personal musings...

What went well.....There was no stellar thing here that stood out, but I'm a little proud of the little things. I had a plan and when things didn't go quite the way I expected them to, I just rolled with it. That's pretty big for me. I like everything to be just so, and when it isn't I tend to get a bit aggravated. Type A personality I guess. Several things didn't happen the way I planned but I still have something salvageable.


What could have gone better.....Probably should have done a little more research on what ingredients are actually in Werther's candy. From researching other candy wines, I've heard there are a lot of additives that can contribute to haze in the finished product. So I doubled up on the pectic enzyme, even though this wine did not contain any fruit. Hopefully it will be insurance towards clear wine at the end. In hindsight, I'm wondering if I should have added clay or if I should add some after fermentation is complete.
Also, I was NOT expecting the greasy, oily crap that materialized after I dissolved the candies into water. I siphoned off underneath that top layer, so I'm hoping there is nothing left once fermentation is complete.
I also should have been a little more organized. I made this wine plus two batches for the Welch's contest and I feel like I was just running around with my head cut off, realizing I was out of this or didn't have quite enough of that. I initially bought a wine making kit when I first started a few months ago and I went through most of those supplies long ago. So I feel like I'll realize I am out of one item, order more, then next batch I'm out of two more things. I really need to sit down and come up with a list of items to buy in bulk and just do it already. Also...I need to come up with an actual designated wine area. I feel like everything is just kind of tucked in where I can find extra space. Now that I have multiple batches aging, fermenting, etc, it's becoming obvious I need to organize, etc.

What I learned....
Plan your work and work your plan. Roll with the punches. Have back up plans in case something doesn't work out.
But even more than that, thanks to Raelene and James, I have learned a metric **** ton of information on portmaking. And surprisingly, I'm actually interested in trying my hand at it. (after I try cooking wines. and mead. and a braggot. and...well, you get the picture).

Anyway, I just really wanted to express my thanks to everyone who is participating. I am really having a lot of fun reading all of the ideas and gleaning information from what you guys are doing.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 30, 2013)

good job on your port, raylene


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 30, 2013)

Raelene, 

I probably didn't pay it as much attention as I should have this month. I apologize for that you guys. 

That said, anytime anyone wants to take charge of a certain month, have at it. All I ask is that you let me know prior to the 1st of the month so that duplicate threads aren't created.
I actually do like the idea of different people getting involved so that the threads have different spins on them. 
So far it has really been a lot of fun.
I'm looking forward to finding our personal "winner" recipes and posting them to the recipe forum.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 30, 2013)

Kim,

Easy on trying to eat all those beets, lol. I took a call a few days ago from a woman that thought she had internal bleeding. It took about 5 minutes to get her calmed down enough to figure out what the issue was....she was fine. She just ate a lot of pickled beets at the Christmas dinner.

Ok, for my own wine.....SG down to 1.030. I keep the house pretty cool during the wintertime, so this is probably going to be a much slower ferment than usual. I did taste it though...very good. Very strong butterscotch/toffee flavor. So much so that I may end up adding some water to it after a few months if it stays this strong. Interesting feature though...the ferment appears very vigorous, crazy foam, but it smells like Jolly Rancher Sour apple candy. It took me a minute to figure it out, but then I called Manthing over to smell it.
"What does this smell like?"
I'm not smelling that.
"David, just smell it."
Is this a trick?
"Dammit David, it smells good, just tell me what you thing it smells like."
mmmmmmm.......Jolly Ranchers candy.


----------



## mromilio (Dec 30, 2013)

LOL, that recap of that exchange with David made me laugh!


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 30, 2013)

Jericurl said:


> Kim,
> 
> Easy on trying to eat all those beets, lol. I took a call a few days ago from a woman that thought she had internal bleeding. It took about 5 minutes to get her calmed down enough to figure out what the issue was....she was fine. She just ate a lot of pickled beets at the Christmas dinner.



hahaha! ya I've heard of that happening!


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 30, 2013)

vernsgal said:


> hahaha! ya I've heard of that happening!



Lol, gave me a scare after drinking beet juice one time! 

Jeri - I'll take a turn doing the stuff for the thing in January. Just for the fun of trying to figure out what the $#%& I'm doing.  Lol, I loved how your conversation with Manthing went in my head. Bryan and I have similar conversations all the time. Why do they never do what we tell them?

James - I took the last bit of port from the fridge, poured it off the sediment right on top of an entire jar of dried apricots. Just in case there wasn't enough flavour in there  . I'll use it to top off as I go along. (Jeri - port rocks, just sayin'!)

Kim - I so want to have a taste of that beet wine. Can you send me a bottle when you're done!?! I'm planting more beets for next summer just so I can do up a batch myself. Beet Mead anyone?


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 30, 2013)

I can't decide what to do for next month.

I'm torn between a sweet onion wine or a mead.
But then, I also have several pounds of frozen tomatoes in the freezer as well. I could do a tomato/basil wine for cooking.
But I reeeeeeeeeaaaallllly want to try mead.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 30, 2013)

Do the mead!!! January thread will be up momentarily...


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 30, 2013)

Ahhhhh....gotta figure out what kind of honey to use. 
Where to buy it from.
Do I want to do a show mead?
Or a fantasy novel inspired mead?

Too many choices....


----------



## Winenoob66 (Dec 30, 2013)

Dragon Fantasy Mead ftw!!!


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 30, 2013)

Agreed with Winenoob!!


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 30, 2013)

Lol.....so that means it has got to have some sting and/or heat to the batch. 
Which means either ginger or peppers. Or both.
And I would think oak would be a must as well.


And what kind of dragon? One from Pern? One from Game of Thrones? One from Deverry?
Beowulf? Melisande?
Jabberwocky? Smaug?
It's enough to make my mind go crazy.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 30, 2013)

Start with a dragon you like, but aren't too attached to.

Then as you get better, work your way up!

I've always wanted to do one for the crystal dragon in Fionavar Tapestry. Need to find something that will ferment to perfectly white before I get there though.


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 30, 2013)

Jericurl said:


> Lol.....so that means it has got to have some sting and/or heat to the batch.
> Which means either ginger or peppers. Or both.
> And I would think oak would be a must as well.
> 
> ...



Ginger, no contest.


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't have much in the way of lessons learned this month. It is just too early.
The Costa Rican Hibiscus wine smells pretty spicy. It should settle down.
I don't know what to think of the spiced sweet potato. Could be really good, could be awful.


----------



## buckhorn (Dec 31, 2013)

What I experienced (it's all learning for me right now...)

Cranberry-Cutie Wine: It fermented well, I have racked it into the secondary. When I was racking from the primary, and now in the secondary - I noticed some spots on the surface of my must. It looks like oil spots (imagine oil on the top of a bowl of water), not sure if this is some how coming from the cutie peels or the cranberry skins or anything... we will continue and see what ensues. Unless anyone has seen this and has an idea of what it could be.....

Cranberry Dragons Blood: I missed squeezing/stirring this a couple days at the holiday and when I got back to it, fermentation seemed to have really slowed/stopped. Since I was racking the Cran-Cutie wine, I took a chance to learn.... I added yeast energizer and yeast nutrient per package directions. I also added the lees that were racked out of the Cran-Cutie wine, stirred really well - and now the fermentation is back and SG is dropping again.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Dec 31, 2013)

I made a raspberry chocolate this month. Didn't post a recipe as I used lori's from last month which was a chocolate strawberry. 

Between the two I like the raspberry version much better. Seems to be a better companion to each other.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow.

This is an unexpected amount of sediment.
I just put everything in secondary. I guess I will wait a week, check SG to make sure it's completely dry, then rack off again.
I have an apple/chamomile wine I can top off with. Or I can open a bottle of my mezza luna white.
Probably going to go with the mezza luna so that I don't mess about with the flavor profile.


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 1, 2014)

No 1/2 gal Jeri? Rather than topping up that much I would try to rack down.Maybe buy a cheap 1/2 gal of wine, pour that into mason jars for top ups and put yours in the bottle? I'm sure yours would be better than any store bought cheapy! It'll all work out, worry about it another day! (like next year lol)

Happy New Year


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 1, 2014)

Stressbaby: from what I've heard about vegetable wines - they really take some time to come around. In the ballpark of several years. so be patient with it!

buckhorn: good thinking on adding some of the lees, energizer and nutrient. Sounds like you didn't panic (happens more often than you would think), and made a good decision.

Jeri: I agree with Kim - try to rack down if you can. Check out your LHBS, mine has 1/2 gal jugs for $3ish.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone!
Thanks Raelene, I am very patient. I learned my lesson with a batch of crabapple from 2012. It was so bad I didn't even bother picking any this year. Then I started tweaking, and with a little vanilla, wee bit of oak cubes, and some backsweetening, it is a pretty decent wine and I will be bottling this weekend!


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jan 1, 2014)

Jericurl said:


> Wow.
> 
> This is an unexpected amount of sediment.
> I just put everything in secondary. I guess I will wait a week, check SG to make sure it's completely dry, then rack off again.
> ...


 
My strawberry chocolate looked kind of like that after the first 2 weeks. I think I racked it earlier than I should have because the overflow in the 1/2 gallon I let sit, compacted to 1/2 as much. I would wait a couple of weeks
if I had to do it again. I think I lost a lot of the 'good stuff'.


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks Lori.
I will let it sit for a bit then.


----------



## buckhorn (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement Raelene. Reading here I have learned there are little things that can be done to help resurrect something that seems to have stopped. I thought I would try - what did I have to lose -- that's part of what makes these 1 gallon batches so great, an opportunity to learn, try and test things you wouldn't want to experiment with on a larger batch.


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 1, 2014)

Buckhorn,
That's exactly the spirit I was going for.....nothing overwhelming or daunting, yet enough to savor if it turns out well.

I can guarantee that if I had to mess with 5 or 6 gallons of the greasy mess I had with this months batch, I would have chucked the whole batch.


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 1, 2014)

Jericurl said:


> I can guarantee that if I had to mess with 5 or 6 gallons of the greasy mess I had with this months batch, I would have chucked the whole batch.



I agree Jeri. When you want to try something different, 1 Gal is definitely the way to go. There's a lot less


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 2, 2014)

lol, usually Kim. _Usually._


Lori, you were right. I haven't messed with that batch at all and now there is less than 1/2 of original amount of lees.
No idea what is happening, but clearly something is going down inside that little gallon.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 2, 2014)

i mark all my carboys on the bottom 1/2 inch...when i see the lees on this mark, i rack....I dont care how long it took to get there if its a day are a month....just saying, not advising.


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 2, 2014)

James I had over 3 inches of lees at first and now it's less than 1/2 that. I worry that I might miss out or ruin something.
I've got a couple of points before it's totally dry so I've got some time to think about it.
Now I'll stress about racking vs waiting a bit....lol. All part of the learning process I guess.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 2, 2014)

i dont think you will ruin anything, you keep a close eye on your wine...
in my own opinion, i dont think that a fruit wine needs to sit on the lees like a grape...but just my opinion.


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 3, 2014)

It'll go down a bit more yet Jeri. Time is the essence! lol


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 3, 2014)

Seriously though Jeri, you just moved to secondary a few days ago. I would give it at least 2 weeks before even thinking of another racking. Nobody does a 3rd racking this early. It's under airlock, all is good!

You're doing well!


----------



## Winenoob66 (Jan 3, 2014)

Jericurl said:


> Lori, you were right. I haven't messed with that batch at all and now there is less than 1/2 of original amount of lees.
> No idea what is happening, but clearly something is going down inside that little gallon.



I would be guessing but I would say they are compacting.


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 3, 2014)

I would think as it lets off gas while it's finishing up it will compact even more. The gas lifts the particles up from the bottom into the wine (at least, it does with mine!).

I would give it a bit yet, for sure.


----------



## buckhorn (Jan 3, 2014)

Update -- I am having some issues/concerns with the Cran-Cutie wine. After racking to secondary, a "growth" or mass has formed in the top 1/3 of the jug. It reminds me of bread dough (though a little fluffier maybe, like clouds) .... I have posted a request for help/comments and a picture of the jug in this post

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f5/help-what-growth-should-i-concerned-42797/#post478906

If anyone can help me with their knowledge, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 4, 2014)

Buckhorn,

I have no idea what the growth is or if the wine is ruined or not. If it were my wine, I would siphon from underneath that mass and put it in a new sanitized gallon jug along with a crushed campden tablet. I would think the quicker, the better.


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 4, 2014)

Buckhorn, does it smell ok? Or does it smell like vinegar? That would be my first check.

Second check if #1 doesn't do it: how much of the sediment was racked over/at the bottom of the new carboy after a few days? Is it very gassy? I've had it where when there is a significant amount of sediment and a lot of gas - the gas will buoy up the sediment in a sort of mass.

I'm afraid that's all I can suggest, sorry.


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 4, 2014)

Buckhorn, I'm just guessing here,but one of my wines had it where the sediment from the bottom rose to the top and gave it that kinda look. I racked mine from below like Jeri suggested and gave it a good stir. Because you missed a few day stirring maybe there wasn't enough air in it so when you put it under airlock it pulled it up. Again, that's only a guess, but something to try.
Keep us posted


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 6, 2014)

wineforfun said:


> Elderberry Wine
> 
> I am going to give this a go as it is the first time trying elderberry or any fresh fruit picked from a tree/bush. Arne hooked me up with over 9lbs. of fresh elderberries. They were frozen.
> 
> ...



I did rack to secondaries on 12-3-13. On 12-26-13 I racked off lees(quite a bit had built up already) and added 1oz. medium french oak to one carboy and left the other one alone. This has a very unique taste already. 
One thing to mention, and I had read about it on WVJack's site, was how the green goo builds up in the primary around the edge of the bucket. It took vegetable oil to clean it off as well as cleaning off my racking cane. The cane too, became sticky when racking.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 6, 2014)

DJ,
Looks like you had your berries in the primary at least 5 days. I have read that >3d can result in too much tannin. Any sign of that?


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 6, 2014)

Nothing noticeable yet. It actually had a decent flavor for being so young. I have only had a sip here and there though. I will definitely keep this updated. Next plan is to rack and remove the oak chips in 3 more weeks. That will give me 1 month of oak.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 6, 2014)

wineforfun said:


> Nothing noticeable yet. It actually had a decent flavor for being so young. I have only had a sip here and there though. I will definitely keep this updated. Next plan is to rack and remove the oak chips in 3 more weeks. That will give me 1 month of oak.


 Good luck with your elderberry! I absolutely adore this wine this was my first year making it with my own fresh fruit... It's so unique! I added unsweetened chocolate and vanilla in the secondary and wow it's awesome even as a young wine! Would love feedback on what you think of the oaked batch, I didn't get around to oaking mine but loved it with the other additives I used...

Oh and i also wanted to mention that I fermented mine on the fruit for 6 days and then used the same fruit to do a 2nd run for a blush and it was all good. I didn't get an overly tannic wine, for my 6 gallon batches though, i used 2 cans of welches white grape concentrate for a bit of balance but not much changed to flavour.


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 6, 2014)

That is good to hear. I am really looking forward to this wine. It is the first one I have made with fresh picked fruit.

Did you backsweeten yours at all, or just leave it dry?


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes I did backsweeten it to I think around 1.000 I do prefer my wines on the dryer side as long as they are not too tannic or bitter and this was perfect! Probably could have left it as is but I think the backsweetening did balance it a little but that's all hard to tell when it's fresh out of the carboy...


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 6, 2014)

Awesome, thank you. 1.000 is exactly what I was thinking, but I had no clue. I will shoot for that with the oak carboy and may bump it up to 1.004-1.005 on the other carboy to see what difference it makes. I definitely don't want to make this a sweet wine.
I too, am like you, and prefer my wines dryer.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 6, 2014)

wineforfun said:


> Awesome, thank you. 1.000 is exactly what I was thinking, but I had no clue. I will shoot for that with the oak carboy and may bump it up to 1.004-1.005 on the other carboy to see what difference it makes. I definitely don't want to make this a sweet wine. I too, am like you, and prefer my wines dryer.



I think you will enjoy it a lot, it doesn't need to be sweetened much because the berry flavour pops and seems to have its own sweetness. I flavored my blended batch which was equal parts of my dark red and my blush with just the anise star and cinnamon and it too turned put wonderful! All these batches fermented right down to .990 as well


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok WOTMC'ers - it's label time!

Who's gonna show what they're thinking of for this month's batch?

(I'm posting this in November's Thread too)


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jan 7, 2014)

that will be a fun one for me. I guess I better start looking for onion pics.


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 8, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> Ok WOTMC'ers - it's label time!
> 
> Who's gonna show what they're thinking of for this month's batch?
> 
> (I'm posting this in November's Thread too)



oh man, more homework! lol


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok WOTM members your opinions please.This is for my beet wine. And be nice lol,I'm not good at this.


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 10, 2014)

Seriously, Kim? 
That is so much awesome, fantastic idea and play on words! You sure you're not a pro?


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 10, 2014)

Excellent label Kim. Very fitting for the beet.


----------



## Scott (Jan 10, 2014)

If that's your not so good... Very nice work


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jan 10, 2014)

I think that is just perfect. I would have never thought of that and it certainly looks better than some of the labels I have seen. Got got this girl.


----------



## cintipam (Jan 10, 2014)

Kim, that is an awesome label. And I agree just perfect for what you made the wine from . Kudos!!!!!

Pam in cinti


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 10, 2014)

Lol, Thanks guys.When I said be nice I was just expecting some polite corrections or input.


----------



## StoneCreek (Jan 10, 2014)

vernsgal said:


> Lol, Thanks guys.When I said be nice I was just expecting some polite corrections or input.



Corrections - Nadda!!
Input - Awesome!!
Kim, Have you thought of freelancing??


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 10, 2014)

Kim!

That looks absolutely fantastic. I love it.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Jan 10, 2014)

vernsgal said:


> Ok WOTM members your opinions please.This is for my beet wine. And be nice lol,I'm not good at this.




OMG I love it!!!!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 10, 2014)

vernsgal said:


> Ok WOTM members your opinions please.This is for my beet wine. And be nice lol,I'm not good at this.



OMG totally awesome, where does all this creativity come from?? I think I'll have to install adobe photoshop on my laptop again. I have some other good software macromedia freehand and some other stuff... but it's only as good as the person using it!


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 10, 2014)

hahaha! now I know you guys are just having fun with me but Thank You!


----------



## kryptonitewine (Jan 10, 2014)

One of my favorite labels EVER!


----------



## Medic8106 (Jan 11, 2014)

Here is my anticipated label for my Concord/Cranberry for December. I should probably try to be more creative.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 11, 2014)

Have you tried having all the text in one colour at least on the cranberry background? Like all white? I definitely seem to have issues seeing the black text... but the white pops, maybe a lighter colour if not white? 

This one I may use for my upcoming port - still in the fermenter... I got it from that online site labelry... needed some inspiration... may end up doing a spin off from that too... but i like the sort of monotone(ness) to it sort of ties up well.


----------



## Medic8106 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah, you are right. The more I look at it the black makes my eyes hurt... 

I'll try white out. I've been scanning the labels thread today and getting some good ideas. Now if I can only put them on paper...


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 11, 2014)

I generally google a word, then click the images option. Google has better ideas than me!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 11, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> I generally google a word, then click the images option. Google has better ideas than me!



that's how i got the photo of the concord grapes... i often take photos of my own fruit too


----------



## Medic8106 (Jan 11, 2014)

Google is where I get my pics and ideas too! Not sure what I would do without it. I would probably be hand drawing labels...


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 11, 2014)

Medic8106 said:


> Google is where I get my pics and ideas too! Not sure what I would do without it. I would probably be hand drawing labels...



That wouldn't be such a bad idea! Could be unique!


----------



## Medic8106 (Jan 11, 2014)

I guess maybe I just needed to play around with powerpoint a little more and could have dressed it up some. Here is the latest. Looks better I think.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 11, 2014)

That's definitely easier on the eyes... how did you blend the concord photo in?


----------



## Medic8106 (Jan 11, 2014)

Once you select the picture in PowerPoint, on the upper right area click on shape effects -> soft edges and then select one of the options. I used 25 point softening.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh yes gotcha... I remember how to do that, haven't used powerpoint in awhile...


----------



## buckhorn (Jan 16, 2014)

Update on the Cranberry-Cutie wine. I racked from under the "growth" as was suggested by several on this site. At that time I added K-meta. At this time, I can see a cloudy sediment layer in the bottom 1/4 of my jug. The wine's color and smell seem to be ok (to my untrained nose). 
I will be waiting this out to see how well it clears and what happens. I thank everyone who offered their ideas on this.

Plan: I am going to let this sit (possibly until April) to see how well it clears before the next step.


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 17, 2014)

I"m glad to see this update. I was just wondering about your wine yesterday and then I forgot to come and ask what was going on with it.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 19, 2014)

Costa Rican Hibiscus wine update:
Racked today. Clearing up. Makes me smile when I type this because it smells and tastes like 1 part candy canes, 3 parts Red Hot candies.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jan 19, 2014)

Stressbaby said:


> Costa Rican Hibiscus wine update:
> Racked today. Clearing up. Makes me smile when I type this because it smells and tastes like 1 part candy canes, 3 parts Red Hot candies.




Ooooh, look at that beautiful color! That sure cleared nicely. Wish I had a SmelliMac.


----------



## buckhorn (Jan 19, 2014)

I agree on the color -- wish I could taste it.


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 20, 2014)

LoneStarLori said:


> Ooooh, look at that beautiful color! That sure cleared nicely. Wish I had a SmelliMac.



Is that a real thing?


----------



## Stressbaby (Feb 2, 2014)

Update on the Sweet Potato wine - I was out of town for a week and returned to find the sweet potato wine completely clear. In a week, it dropped all of the sediment out. I've never seen a wine go from so cloudy to completely clear in a week. Very interesting.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 2, 2014)

Other than dragon blood? Lol so how does that sweet potato wine taste?


----------



## Stressbaby (Feb 2, 2014)

Taste is great - spicy and citrusy. Smell is not so great - vegetal, earthy...I think and hope it is just young.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 2, 2014)

Interesting... You'll have to report back again once it's aged who would have thought a sweet potato wine!


----------



## Winenoob66 (Feb 2, 2014)

LoneStarLori said:


> Ooooh, look at that beautiful color! That sure cleared nicely. Wish I had a SmelliMac.





the_rayway said:


> Is that a real thing?



Um yeah Rayway they even have a smelliphone app to now.


----------



## Winenoob66 (Feb 2, 2014)

hehe


----------



## vernsgal (Feb 21, 2014)

wow it feels like I've been away for ever, lol. Well I'm back and here is my update on my beet wine
BLEH!!
The recipe had stated that you could serve to friends and they would never know it's beets- UH UH! I have tried a variety of things to change the taste ( I like the taste of beets, but not in my wine! )I added heavy french oak for the last month and still the taste and smell is there. Today I racked and gave it a heavy dose of orange zest and will leave it for a year before tasting again lol. ( racking every few months of course). Maybe age will change it.


----------



## the_rayway (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh no! Does it taste exactly like beets? Is it the earthiness that is too much? Did you try sweetening it a pinch? Lol.

I've read good things about beet wine - but also that all vegetable wines need a long time to come around. Like, 5ish years(?).

Also, love the new profile pic


----------



## vernsgal (Feb 21, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> Oh no! Does it taste exactly like beets? Is it the earthiness that is too much? Did you try sweetening it a pinch? Lol.
> 
> I've read good things about beet wine - but also that all vegetable wines need a long time to come around. Like, 5ish years(?).
> 
> Also, love the new profile pic



It tastes exactly like beets! The other additives are secondary in the taste. It's not earthy but it does have a sweet taste in the beets even though it's dry ( does that make sense? lol)so I don't think sweetening would help. I guess I'll just age, age, age!

That's my hubby with me.One of our daughters does makeup artistry on the side and last halloween was hired to do a devil and my hub agreed to be the test subject . I think it shows some of his attributes


----------



## the_rayway (Feb 23, 2014)

I say put a cork in it and forget them for a few years (or until tasting time next year?).

That makeup is fantastic - your daughter is really talented!


----------



## vernsgal (Feb 24, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> I say put a cork in it and forget them for a few years (or until tasting time next year?).
> 
> That makeup is fantastic - your daughter is really talented!



I have to say, even the thought of having to taste again makes me  lol but I think I will just bottle next month and throw them in the cellar.

and thanks for the compliment on daughters work. I think she does good too!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 24, 2014)

Very cool makeup Kim! When you open it up next time have someone who doesn't know it's made from beets taste it with you.. Yes it may be exaggerated now but may mellow later - but because you know you made it with beets you may taste it more than someone else might. 


Carolyn


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 31, 2014)

This port is being a super bear to clear! I tucked it into the attic for a few weeks, and it dropped a bit of sediment. Then I used the kliesol/chitosan on it and it's dropped a bit more. S-l-o-w-l-y. 

At this point I'm thinking it's going to be pectin haze. After I rack it I'll give it another shot of pectic enzyme and see if that helps. I'll have to do a search and see what others do with apricots or peaches and haze. 

I haven't popped in any oak or vanilla as I want it to be clear before I move forward!


----------



## LoneStarLori (Mar 31, 2014)

Rayway, I did a mustang grape wine last fall and squeezed the heck out of the grapes ending up with far too much pectin. Is it kind of thick? Mine still isn't clear almost 9 months later. it may be destined to be a fertilizer.

Seeing your post reminded me it's time to update my WOTM projects.
The sweet onion wine is coming along really nice. It's starting to have a fruitiness come through on it. If you didn't have the smell of onion up front and a seriously onion finish, you might have a hard time guessing what it was. All in all, not a bad wine. Nice body and mouthfeel. 







I added some Sparkleoid to it today hoping to get it all clear before summer so I can start using it.


----------



## Stressbaby (Apr 6, 2014)

Here is my Dec WotM Club update:
Spiced sweet potato wine is awful. It has a nasty vegetative smell which is very difficult to get past and which is not at all adequately masked by the spices. Pretty clear though, so this may be one where I'll cork the carboy and forget about for a while.
Costa Rican Hibiscus is very nice though. Quite zesty. Gonna need some help clearing however.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm kind of surprised at how the sweet potato is so clear and also tastes so bad. I would think it make a pretty nice wine. I wonder what component caused the off smell. 
The Hisbicus looks beautiful. Is it a floral aroma>


----------



## ckvchestnut (Apr 6, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> This port is being a super bear to clear! I tucked it into the attic for a few weeks, and it dropped a bit of sediment. Then I used the kliesol/chitosan on it and it's dropped a bit more. S-l-o-w-l-y.
> 
> At this point I'm thinking it's going to be pectin haze. After I rack it I'll give it another shot of pectic enzyme and see if that helps. I'll have to do a search and see what others do with apricots or peaches and haze.
> 
> I haven't popped in any oak or vanilla as I want it to be clear before I move forward!




I read quite a bit about stone fruits taking a long time to clear don't give up on it. The pectic enzyme should hopefully help with it. Unless it's also a protein haze?


----------



## jkrug (Apr 6, 2014)

Could zap it with a clearing agent.


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm also wondering about the sweet potato - I would have thought it would be a nice flavour. Were the veggies peeled before tossing in? Green anywhere? Don't give up on it! Let it sit 

The apricot port is sluggishly dropping a bit more sediment - I'm going to give it another few days before I hit it with the pectic enzyme. I'm completely shocked that the kliesol/chitosan combo didn't make it crystal clear!


----------



## Stressbaby (May 25, 2014)

Update (sorry for the late reply):
I did peel the sweet potatoes first. No green. That is exactly my plan, let it sit. I didn't even bother to open it up these past couple of months. Beautiful clarity and color though. 
Costa Rican Hibiscus wine has mellowed, but not in a bad way. It no longer tastes like a red hot. Going to be a nice wine but will need to be clarified.


----------



## the_rayway (Jul 16, 2014)

So...I finally got around to popping the pectic enzyme into my Apricot last night. With that last minute class this spring term it really threw my timing off with my wines. I realized that many of my WOTM wines haven't really been touched since March!

I'm going to call that 'careful bulk aging management'.


----------



## vernsgal (Jul 16, 2014)

I noticed the same with all of mine. Spent days catching up on it all


----------



## Stressbaby (Sep 24, 2014)

Update:
The Costa Rican Hibiscus wine has cleared now after 9 months and it is awesome.
I will post some pics after it is bottled.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 10, 2014)

*Sweet Onion wine finished, the final result.*

I finally bottled and labeled the sweet onion wine. I kept it kind of simple since it will be mostly me using it. I used tasting corks so it will be easy to open and recap. These were 375ml bottle. The tall ones I got free from a local winery. SCORE.

It's actually a pretty nice white wine. Smells kind of like a Chardonnay with a hint of onion. Tastes a little like a chardonnay, kind of sweet up front with medium body... until it hits the back of your tongue. Then *BAM!* There's the onion. Cooking with it is fun. But you have to be careful, it does have a pretty strong onion flavor. I used it this weekend to deglaze a pan I seared chicken breast in, then made a sauce with a little butter, flour, oregano, parsley and thyme. It was really good! I think the onion may mellow out a little more with age, and the sweetness will take over. 
I will hand out a few for Christmas to people who lie to cook. Mostly just my 3 daughters and mother in law.


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 10, 2014)

Those tall, skinny bottles are so cool. I have been fortunate enough to have a winery about 45 minutes away that keeps their empties for me. Up to 4 cases of them so far. I usually bottle my gallon batches into 3 750's and 4 tall 375's.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 10, 2014)

LOVING those bottles Lori! And T-caps are the perfect solution. Wish I has thought of that for my Habanero Apple!

I was telling someone about this wine the other day and how if they were going to give it a go, they should consider fermenting in the garage


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 10, 2014)

I had never even considered the T-caps.
Do you just push them in?
Can you still use the PVC shrink wraps over them?


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 15, 2014)

Ok! 1 year is up, and I'm here to report on my Apricot Port 

It is not bottled yet, which I sort of figured as I would consider port to be a longer term project. I've finally managed to get it to clear by racking it somewhat energetically a few times, then hitting it with Sparkolloid. That did the trick more than anything else I've tried.

The smell is intoxicating - pure apricots. There's a hefty whiff of alcohol too. As before, I feel that it will take tweaking quite well. I may sweeten it a bit more to balance the acid, as it has quite the pop. The taste is also nearly pure apricot, again with a good dose of alcohol, though surprisingly little considering the 20%.

I popped in some American Oak cubes about a month ago - medium toast. I will also likely do some vanilla bean after that to layer the flavours. To be honest though, after that I'm a bit stumped as to what else to add! Should I add anything else? Or just let the apricot shine?

Looking forward to everyone else's updates!!


----------



## the_rayway (May 6, 2015)

Took a sample tonight to see how we're coming along.

The nose has come along and matured. It is not as sharp smelling, has a delicate apricot aroma, with notes of oak and honey. First sip showed that the acidity has mellowed quite a bit, slightly oakey, a nice apricot flavour but not overpowering. Still tastes quite green even after a year and a half. 

I did notice that it seems to be a bit thin on body and is missing the vanilla tones that I was looking for. So I'm going to add a vanilla bean or two and let it sit for awhile to see how quickly it comes through.


----------

